# Sticky  We have our owb forum 9n/2n/8n



## tombrowning87

Hey all of my fellow n lovers, look under the conpact utility tractor section. I just realized we have our owb forum there. Not very many are using it. I'm going to start posting there, others should too. This way when you got an n question or coment you don't have to sift through threads for every other model Ford too. Just a thought, do as you wish though.


----------



## rsmith335

Is this for N's only? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It surprised me too. It's under CUTs and down 6. Here's the link........ http://www.tractorforum.com/f317/ If you guys don't object, I'll start moving all threads related to this area, and if anyone has a thread they want me to toss over here, let me know! I'll make this thread a sticky for now.


----------



## cox

I have question. I bought an 1949 8N and it has a overrunning coupler on it. it has no name on it but is gold in color. It dos not have the grease fittings. it seems to lock itself on the shaft. you can turn it to the hole and see all the way through. I have no idea how to get it off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Cox. Frankly, I've never even seen one, but does it have a collar on it like a standard PTO shaft would have that has to be pulled back to release the ball from the detent in the shaft?


----------



## Ken N Tx

cox said:


> I have question. I bought an 1949 8N and it has a overrunning coupler on it. it has no name on it but is gold in color. It dos not have the grease fittings. it seems to lock itself on the shaft. you can turn it to the hole and see all the way through. I have no idea how to get it off. Any suggestions?


Looking in the hole, it is a round spring pin, you use a punch to drive it out.
.


----------



## sixbales

Ken,

I cannot find the Ford 2N/8N/9N Forum. I've looked in the CUT tractors section. I suspect that others cannot find it either.

Regards, Ed Fulton


----------



## Ken N Tx

I found it...

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## st3gamefarm

Ken N Tx said:


> I found it...
> 
> *CLICK HERE*


 Link not good. 

I click it and get the following message:


> Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## DonnieJoe

*N Forum*

I don't know if it's me, but I can't seem to find the Ford 8/9 N forum.


----------



## Country Boy

It was merged back into the Ford forum in the last reorganization. We used to have a separate section for compact utility tractors and the 8n/9n/2n forum was under that heading. Since kau merged the CUT and Ag tractor sections, the two forums were merged together under the Ford/New Holland forum. All the treads from that forum should be here.


----------



## stephenscity

Whew I kept looking thought I was just getting dumber!!!! Think an 2n8n9n section would be a nice addition.


----------



## RRHAWKINS

*ROPS for these Ford's?*

Has anyone on this forum installed a ROPS on thier 2n/8n/9n tractor?


----------



## pogobill

I haven't installed one, nor have I seem one with a ROPS. I see that they are available for the "N" series but beware that they seem to be just roll bars. A proper ROPS should have an integrated seat belt system incorporated with it to keep you under the protection of the roll bar, otherwise you have installed something extra on your tractor to pin you in a roll over.
From what I understand, a lot of the incidents involving these types of tractors are flip overs, or going over backwards. Very dangerous as well, but with proper use you can pretty much avoid this. Use a proper tow bar that keeps the pull low and towards the center of the tractor, forward of the rear wheels. That keeps more weight on the front wheels and helps eliminate flipping. The three point hitch is designed for specific implements, not for pulling stumps or heavy objects, use the approved draw bar.


----------



## 2Aupholder

Hello,
My father and I installed ROPS on his 1952 8N.We used a 4 legged ROPS from a tow motor.
Lots of bending,measuring,n/fudging,to make it work let me say.I"ll try to get pictures of it on here.


----------

